# Japan: extreme tackle porn warning!!!



## pescado

AKFFers, I went for a wander into shibuya (downtown Tokyo) today for a squiz at the tackle stores and thought id share some pics.

Getting off at shibuya









First up was tackleberry, tucked away on the third floor of a nondescript building (took a bit to find).










They specialise in second hand lures - many of which are pretty much new. Typical of Japan, the choices are endless, there are that many lures packed on the shelves, that there is a sliding arrangement whereby you slide a wall of lures along and theres another wall of lures behind it! If you are wondering about pricing, divide by 80 and you have the rough AUD equivalent.



















Few weird ones
























megabass frog









Reels - (top ones are zillions/steez)

















Plastics I hadn't seen before, lake police, ecogear, gary yamamoto, gulp&#8230;

























jigheads - the bottom ones would be great for topwater 

















egi (for the squidder man)

























plus&#8230;..








































megabass









Right, Im getting a bit hot under the collar after all this, few quick purchases then off for some relaxation ☺ jokes....









And a quick beer from 7/11









Before hitting sansui (which is just down the road). This place was ridiculous. One 2 level store for gt/jigging action and the 2 level store for trout/bass.










few rods (top ones are daiwa branzinos)

























cod and bass lollies

































reels&#8230;
saltigas, stellas and twinpowers








van staals

















assorted awesomeness









































































OK that's it!!! Sorry for the long post but I just had to share. I walked away a bit lighter in the pocket but was pretty restrained buying only some castaway braid, a foam RCS knob for my certate, a megabass dog-x jnr topwater and a smith sea bullet (blade) - all for the princely sum of 100AUD ☺

My thoughts go out to the Qld'ers doing it tough with the floods at the moment, I feel for you guys. My parents have a place on the river at Newfarm and have seen some truly shocking sights - im not meaning for this post to detract from whats going on over there.

Mata ne for now


----------



## solatree

Mr Buff ..... Paging Mr Buff.... you are wanted at the current thread. :twisted:


----------



## sarod420

Droooooool !!!


----------



## headoffatness

getting me all frothy under the collar there starkers. the fishing gear is ok too.


----------



## fishsmith

Very very nice..I love the log type rod holder in the first shot.


----------



## Squidder

pescado said:


> egi (for the squidder man)


Drool!  Cheers for the massive photo-essay mate, it makes the range of tackle available here look so ordinary


----------



## .329

Oh the humanity! So much cool / weird / wonderful stuff!

Those ecogear worm/sticks in the red packets look the biz for bream (if they came in non-fluoro colours)...


----------



## justcrusin

> egi (for the squidder man)


ohhh egi love the egi.

Truely Amazing I always wanted to go to japan snow boarding now I want to go to buy lures too LOL


----------



## simonsrat

must go to Japan!


----------



## KeyLargo1

Love all of these stores- I know Joshuya is the cheap version of tackle shops it is still awe inspiring- have been to several Sansui shops previosuly and drooled over stuff I can ill afford to purchase.


----------



## HBJ

Catching fish or fisherman?


----------



## skorgard

Shopping in Japan is amazing. I havent done it for fishing gear, but to look into the future I went to Akihabara, a whole district - not just a street -full of electronics / gizmo shops. Not to buy - warranty, instructions, compatability etc but just to gawk and see what we will get in Oz in a couple of years time.


----------



## ssymmetri

woo tackle berry and sansui! how i miss those shops!


----------



## johnny

extreme tackle porn...channel 10 extreme minority curiosity sport...or channel 7 Mossop's big hits

[ with Don McKinnon,Big Bill Hamilton,Mark O'Meley,Johnny Gray,Rod Henneker,Stan Jurd,Paul Conlon,Les Boyd,Mick Liubinskas,Pat Hundy,Sigsworth,Flloyd,Raudonikis,O'Grady,Bugdens,Blacklock,Chicka Ferguson,Dallas Donnelly,Dorahy,Frank Hyde]

One of my 37548648757959ambitions is to be locked overnight in a japanese tackle shop


----------



## Andos

holy ....... although some of those prices seemed still expensive the second hand lure idea is a great way to go to save on $$$


----------



## Lesl

And when are you sending a few tasty examples back to the berra?
I'll wait by the letterbox...


----------



## Ado

So much to choose that I'm sure I'd never buy any .... except those cicadas. I'd take the trebles off and let Xavier play wuth them.


----------



## pescado

Lesl - i know you have your eye on those big swimbaits.

Ado- surely you'd have to let murray have a play with those cicada lures as well.


----------



## heatho

awesome pics mate. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ado

pescado said:


> Ado- surely you'd have to let murray have a play with those cicada lures as well.


Murray don't wanna play with me  .


----------

